# Pre-Coasters Dayton/Huffman Foothill Flyers Ride Sat Feb 3rd 2:00pm



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2018)

Since we have a few Cabe members coming in from out of town for Sunday's ride with the Cyclone Coasters in Long Beach, the Foothill Flyers will be hosting a local ride in Monrovia the day before on Saturday, Feb 3rd. For now, the meet up time is *2pm*, but stay tuned for any changes. As per our usual local rides, meet up at Library Park at  321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @3:00pm to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Depending on how far you guys want to ride, we can continue to the San Gabriel River Trail for a scenic ride up into the canyon. Then head back into town for a bite & drinks. Please post up here if you'd like to join us and if the meet up time works for those of you coming from far. Hope to see you there! FF




















@azbug-i
@rustjunkie
@rustintime
@the2finger
@cyclingday
@tripple3
@New Mexico Brant
@Nickinator
@Desireé
@Cory
@schwinnja
@mrg
@birdzgarage
@Schwinn499
@Pedal pushers
@Jrodarod
@Vintage Paintworx
@WetDogGraphix
@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 2, 2018)

Amanda and I will be there! I will likely ride my Airflo for the first time. and may put Amanda on the Geezer Rod.... hope you can all make it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 2, 2018)

I am still trying to get a client meeting pinned down.  I will try to make it if I can; TBD...  How long do you all normally ride on this one?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2018)

We're planning to make it, not sure how far up into the canyon we'd get lol, you guys get to ride all year long- we haven't ridden for 5 months take it easy on us! 
Darcie


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am still trying to get a client meeting pinned down.  I will try to make it if I can; TBD...  How long do you all normally ride on this one?



Usually a couple hours, then back in town for a bite. We can move the time up a bit to accommodate your schedule. Just let us know asap so others know when to meet up.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 2, 2018)

can't wait to see everyone this weekend!


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm certainly flexible too, i believe justin and i can be flexible. @Balloonatic


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2018)

OK with everyone if we start at 2:00 then? That way Brant isn't rushed off?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> OK with everyone if we start at 2:00 then? That way Brant isn't rushed off?



Looking forward to the ride!  Thanks Mike.


----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2018)

Man, a perfect day for a ride but it’s OCTO bus meet ( 250-300 busses )and don’t know what time I’ll  get out of here ( and got up at 4am ) HAVE FUN!


----------



## burrolalb (Feb 3, 2018)

So what time 2 or 3 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2018)

See you at 2:00! We'll hang out for a while for anyone that didn't get the memo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2018)

What a gorgeous day for a ride with new friends! Got out of the gate a lil late, but what a great ride and such beautiful bikes! Thank you to all that came out to pedal today. Hope to ride with you again soon!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 5, 2018)

What a great ride, day and folks! Thanks to Mike and all for making it happen... just a super ride.


----------

